# Ron Jon Cape Caribe



## hunkyleebo

"Effective midnight April 29, 2014, Orange Lake Resorts closed on a transaction with Cape Caribe, Inc., expanding the resort network of Orange Lake Resorts to include Ron Jon Resort Cape Caribe."

Should I be worried?


----------



## Weimaraner

I wonder if that means you are part of the Holiday Inn Club Vacations network now? I've been to the Orange Lake properties and they were beautifully maintained. I would think this is good news!


----------



## tschwa2

I don't think you should be worried.  Colonial Crossings (Williamsburg) had a lot of deferred maintenance and upgrade issues so I think their MF's are going to jump a fair amount.  The Desert Club (Las Vegas) I think had a fairly painless transition.  Owners are offered but not required to convert to Holiday Inn Vacation Club points. I'm sure there will be some upgrades but if your resort was well maintained and up to date I should be more positive than negative and may give you additional options.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

I think that is PHENOMENAL news! HICV does not have a good Florida Atlantic Coast resort, their only one is in Myrtle Beach. My wife and I went on a tour a couple years ago at Ron Jon Cape Caribe, it is a gorgeous resort. I just couldn't see buying a resort with only an RCI affiliation (in other words no other resorts that they could get into for free).

TS


----------



## htusa2002

*HolidayInn  take over-downfall?*

HI-I keep reading over and over again on tripadvisor how bad Orange Lake is and all the roaches over and over again-now if they take over Ron Jon will it become a dump like this too?


----------



## Dori

I would take a lot of the reviews on Trip Advisor with a grain of salt.  Hundreds of our TUG members have exchanged there and had a wonderful experience. I just checked the reviews on TA, and the vast majority are highly positive.

Dori


----------



## pedro47

Orange Lake in my opinion is not a dumb. This is a resort with gorgeous landscaping,  nice villas and some of the best on sites amenities for a t/s resort in Florida.


----------



## pedro47

Weimaraner said:


> I wonder if that means you are part of the Holiday Inn Club Vacations network now? I've been to the Orange Lake properties and they were beautifully maintained. I would think this is good news!



We normally used Ron Jon for pre Disney cruise or post cruise family time. This is truely an awesome resort.


----------



## jtech

*Look Like Previous Ron Jon Owners will will in HIVC for "No Cost"*

Frequently Asked Questions
What happened?

Effective midnight April 29, 2014, Orange Lake Resorts closed on a transaction with Cape Caribe, Inc., expanding the resort network of Orange Lake Resorts to include Ron Jon Resort Cape Caribe.

What's next for my resort?

Enhancements and improvements will be made at your resort to ensure it remains a prime vacation destination. On May 1, 2014, your resort is being renamed Holiday Inn Club Vacations® Cape Canaveral Beach Resort.
How does this affect my current ownership?

Your HOA has implemented a reservation system to ensure you can easily continue to use your timeshare. This system will be administered by Orange Lake Resorts. You may book reservations by calling (855) 739-0248.

However, if you want more choice and flexibility from your vacation ownership, we have great news. As an owner at Ron Jon Club Caribe, you have an exclusive, limited time opportunity to join Holiday Inn Club, our points-based timeshare product for no cost. But hurry, the deadline to join is June 27, 2014.



Any Idea what my Even Year , floating Week  2BR (deeded Week 33)  or My Odd Year Floating Week 2BR (deeded Week 19)  might be worth in HIVC points?



Thanks


----------



## silentg

We own at Orange Lake in Kissimmee. Just returned from  a 2 night stay at Holiday Inn Club in Myrtle Beach. The resort was clean and beach access nice. They informed us at check -in that HIVC now has a resort in Cape Canaveral, but if we wanted more info we would have to attend an "Owners Update Meeting". We refused since we only had one full day to enjoy our stay in Myrtle Beach, did not want to waste time listening to a sales pitch. I think it will be a good thing for Ron Jon and Orange Lake. Looking forward to visiting the newest resort.

TerryC


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

As a side note, at our local mall (Seminole Towne Center in Sanford FL), Ron Jon Cape Caribe had an Off-Property Contact (OPC) kiosk. Last week, we went, and the kiosk was gone. Since the OPC always had people talking to them, I wondered why... now I know!

TS


----------



## silentg

We are going to Ron Jon in September, used Holiday Inn Vacation Club points for a 2 night stay. Will report back after stay!
TerryC


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

For the most part, I don't think the quality of stay - they have always had a fun-filled oceanfront resort - is an issue, it's only how the resort works with their new owners (HICV).

TS


----------



## hajjah

_However, if you want more choice and flexibility from your vacation ownership, we have great news. As an owner at Ron Jon Club Caribe, you have an exclusive, limited time opportunity to join Holiday Inn Club, our points-based timeshare product for no cost. But hurry, the deadline to join is June 27, 2014._

Really, no cost?  Good for those owners.  When Holiday Inn Club bought out Summer Bay Desert Club in Las Vegas a few years ago, I do not recall us (owners) being given an option to join the club *with no fee*.  I chose not to join.  I simply use my points to exchange via RCI.


----------



## tschwa2

I believe Sandy said that her fee to join HIVC was around $200 for multiple units at Summer Bay Las Vegas.


----------



## Sandy

htusa2002 said:


> HI-I keep reading over and over again on tripadvisor how bad Orange Lake is and all the roaches over and over again-now if they take over Ron Jon will it become a dump like this too?



I have read these roach reviews myself. I know being in a tropical climate this is an issue. We had the same problem in Hawaii years ago and in each case we were staying on a ground floor unit. Once I figured out that these ground floor units were more susceptible to buggies and things, I always try to get above the ground floor. 

Now, that is no excuse for maintenance, but I do not fault the resort. They just have to keep up with the bug spray maintenance, and the ground floors are most vulnerable, IMO.


----------



## Sandy

jtech said:


> Frequently Asked Questions
> What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> However, if you want more choice and flexibility from your vacation ownership, we have great news. As an owner at Ron Jon Club Caribe, you have an exclusive, limited time opportunity to join Holiday Inn Club, our points-based timeshare *product for no cost*. But hurry, the deadline to join is June 27, 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> Any Idea what my Even Year , floating Week  2BR (deeded Week 33)  or My Odd Year Floating Week 2BR (deeded Week 19)  might be worth in HIVC points?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



This is good for your owners indeed. You are fortunate that your resort included HIVC at no charge. We had to pay $204 to join HIVC HICV, but I am satisfied that this was a fair price, especially given the thousands that others have paid. I am going over now to the website to check out Ron Jon for future trading opportunities!


----------



## hunkyleebo

Are there annual dues for HIVC membership?


----------



## Sandy

I believe it is either $100 or $104. I paid both when joining. I should also mention that this includes the RCI membership, and membership in the Intercontinental Hotel Group. This IHG allows you to use points at all of their hotels whenever you want.  The usual Holiday inns, plus some upscale resorts too.  This is nice for whenever you want to go on vacation for a short weekend, and don't want to use timeshares. Or for those places where there are no timeshares or no availability.


----------



## hajjah

I have stayed at Orange Lake East, West and River Island over the years and never had a problem with roaches.  The units are always updated nicely.  When we stayed in the Summer Bay Houses last year, there were roaches in my bathroom, which I detest.  I tried not to let this ruin my vacation.  I haven't stayed at Ron John in some years, but it was a resort I would definitely exchange into.  The amenities were great.


----------



## Rehdaun

hajjah said:


> I have stayed at Orange Lake East, West and River Island over the years and never had a problem with roaches.  The units are always updated nicely.  When we stayed in the Summer Bay Houses last year, there were roaches in my bathroom, which I detest.  I tried not to let this ruin my vacation.  I haven't stayed at Ron John in some years, but it was a resort I would definitely exchange into.  The amenities were great.



Ditto for us as well @ Orange Lake.  No roach problem.  We even stayed in a ground floor unit in East village last year and saw no roaches.


----------



## mrswong1439

*A little of both*

So I also wondered whether it was a good or bad thing and honestly it's a bit of both. We bought partially for the discounts which are now GONE. There is no more friends and family discount and the club time discount for cape caribe owners will be on the chopping block in September which means that if owners want to stay outside of their week we will no longer get a club time discount. I am livid right now. I would much rather keep the discount then be signed up for a points program. Sure the points could be great, the those discounts were huge  $50 over $190. I completely feel like we got screwed.


----------



## andex

mrswong1439 said:


> So I also wondered whether it was a good or bad thing and honestly it's a bit of both. We bought partially for the discounts which are now GONE. There is no more friends and family discount and the club time discount for cape caribe owners will be on the chopping block in September which means that if owners want to stay outside of their week we will no longer get a club time discount. I am livid right now. I would much rather keep the discount then be signed up for a points program. Sure the points could be great, the those discounts were huge  $50 over $190. I completely feel like we got screwed.



You might lose some benefits and gain some others! Lots of perks offered, Most owners are pleased with HIVC myself included!


----------



## Sandy

Do you HAVE to join the points program or can you just keep your underlying week of ownership?  With the Desert club in Las vegas, it was an option to pay the small fee to get into the HICV HIVC club, and some folks did not. As a result, they still own their underlying week/points, and do not have affiliation with HIVC.  

Is this the same with Ron Jon?



mrswong1439 said:


> So I also wondered whether it was a good or bad thing and honestly it's a bit of both. We bought partially for the discounts which are now GONE. There is no more friends and family discount and the club time discount for cape caribe owners will be on the chopping block in September which means that if owners want to stay outside of their week we will no longer get a club time discount. I am livid right now. I would much rather keep the discount then be signed up for a points program. Sure the points could be great, the those discounts were huge  $50 over $190. I completely feel like we got screwed.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

I think it is an option. Look at Hilton Elara. When Hilton took over, there are still people who own but through Westgate. Same with Star Island (both Star Island owners and Wyndham owners). Salesmen will find some way to get people to convert to HIVC points, like taking away benefits and giving them ONLY to HIVC owners.

TS


----------



## jackio

Also, when we committed to HIVC through the Desert Club, we were bound to 3 years.  Now that my 3 years are up, I am debating on whether or not to renew.  I haven't found many exchange opportunities in RCI points that I dont' get in RCI weeks, and I don't like paying 2 memberships each year.  
But I have a floating week, May through July.  Will I be able to book the week through the resort and then deposit directly into RCI?  I got the impression that the only way I could get my week in to RCI is through HIVC.


----------



## Sandy

jackio said:


> Also, when we committed to HIVC through the Desert Club, we were bound to 3 years.  Now that my 3 years are up, I am debating on whether or not to renew.  I haven't found many exchange opportunities in RCI points that I dont' get in RCI weeks, and I don't like paying 2 memberships each year.
> But I have a floating week, May through July.  Will I be able to book the week through the resort and then deposit directly into RCI?  I got the impression that the only way I could get my week in to RCI is through HIVC.



I thought that the HIVC membership included your RCI account, so you would not have to pay two fees. Not correct?


----------



## jackio

Sandy said:


> I thought that the HIVC membership included your RCI account, so you would not have to pay two fees. Not correct?



It included a points account, but I already pay for a weeks account which I want to keep.


----------



## Sandy

Ok, got it. That makes sense.


----------



## astorms

*Free weeks account*

It is my understanding that you get a free RCI weeks account with your points account for HIVC.  You may want to ask RCI about this.  I was given a free weeks account with my HIVC points account.


----------



## jackio

astorms said:


> It is my understanding that you get a free RCI weeks account with your points account for HIVC.  You may want to ask RCI about this.  I was given a free weeks account with my HIVC points account.



Thanks for this info.


----------



## tschwa2

astorms said:


> It is my understanding that you get a free RCI weeks account with your points account for HIVC.  You may want to ask RCI about this.  I was given a free weeks account with my HIVC points account.



Regular points accounts get free weeks accounts.  I doubt a corporate account like HIVC gives you a free weeks account.  My understanding of it is even if you have other RCI points weeks you would have to pay for and maintain a separate RCI account apart from the one that is paid for by the program fees of HIVC.


----------



## jackio

tschwa2 said:


> Regular points accounts get free weeks accounts.  I doubt a corporate account like HIVC gives you a free weeks account.  My understanding of it is even if you have other RCI points weeks you would have to pay for and maintain a separate RCI account apart from the one that is paid for by the program fees of HIVC.



I was told by the HIVC rep, however, that I could take eligible weeks and put them in to this points account as points-for-deposit.


----------



## Looksee

*HICV Cape Canaveral*

The owners of the  resort formerly known as Ron Jon's Cape Caribe have a lot to be worried about. The owners are approximately 50% local- according to one of the managers on the site. Like many other owners- we became owners  to use it! Unfortunately  the news continues to be bad for those who owned under the Ron Jon name and the proposed plan is to stop all day use and club time  in September. They say it is proposed but the rep on the phone acted as if this was already determined and said as much to my husband. The current platinum club members will be honored through September, but none will be renewed according to a rep at the front desk. 

 The management staff have been completely unreceptive to our emails asking for clarification on club time and day use.  One of the reps told my husband it wasn't fair to the other Holiday Inn Club members. However their insight is so limited they don't preceive that changing the plan is not fair to the current OWNERS. The other HICV owners  did not buy into their timeshare for club time- we did!  The club time and day use is WHY we bought the time share! 
  We were sold the timeshare that provided for use through the year-  many owners  bought in order to use club time and day use. There  should be a provision so we are grandfathered in - it is not fair to the owners who bought under that plan to have the day use and club time stopped

The staff answering the special number provided to accommodate  owners during the transition often don't have answers and  repeatedly have told us incorrect information ( you have to pay for your weeks membership in RCI- it is NOT covered as the staff explained to us repeatedly that it was  and club time is still currently available) . 

We attended an info session and a one on one "orientation" to the HICV . Of course it was only a sales pitch- my week is currently worth 210,000 points, they offered me 160,000 points for $83,000.  I was told- YOU WILL BUY POINTS.   Need I say more?  We are going to lose more than club time.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

The best way to say it here and at ALL resorts... is it in writing? If "Platinum Club" and "Day Use" are in your contract, they must honor it forever. If it is NOT in writing, even if it is in a booklet (which it usually says it may change at any time), it's good as gone. If it is in your purchase contract, you may be able to get out of it due to Breach of Contract.

TS


----------



## pedro47

This is a great resort. This is the resort our family used for pre and post Disney cruises. One word describe this resort "Awesome."


----------



## Weimaraner

We're leaving this resort soon after week long stay as first time visitors. Our room looks recently renovated. What is not to love about this resort? Waterpark, great beach, not far from fun activities. We went to the zoo and Kennedy Space Center. Only negative- they shut down the child care program. I asked a couple staffers about the child care when we checked in and they looked very uncomfortable, said they didn't know and one suggested I talk to the activities director. I saw there is still a sign up for child care and asked another staffer walking around who said "Holiday Inn took it away." Maybe there weren't enough people who use it here but a lot of resorts offer at least a Parents Night Out. Another time a guest asked for a Ron Jon cup at root beer float time and a staffer said "no Ron Jon cups, we're Holiday Inn now." We couldn't charge anything to our room from the resort restaurant or gift shop. Those were the only signs of a transition, at least to me as a first time visitor. I would come back anytime!

Ps just wondering, are owners allowed to trade into Disney via RCI? Is the resort far enough away for the geographic restriction?


----------



## chapjim

*No Roaches in FLA!!*

Just a reminder.

Florida does NOT have cockroaches!  Florida has palmetto bugs!!


----------



## JPD

My family and I love Orange Lakes Resort. It's a really big beautiful resort, never had an issue with bugs. The only thing I hate about the resort is the 4 in 1 rule.


----------



## pedro47

JPD said:


> My family and I love Orange Lakes Resort. It's a really big beautiful resort, never had an issue with bugs. The only thing I hate about the resort is the 4 in 1 rule.



This thread is about Ron Jon.


----------



## silentg

Ron Jon is now Holiday Inn Club


----------



## hunkyleebo

We stayed there a few weeks ago (first time since it changed to HICV).  I was disappointed.   There's no longer any transparency into unit assignments.  They make you go to a separate desk to get your parking pass which is where they try and get you to do the owner update (I declined).  They don't appear to be enforcing the rules around the pools as much as Ron Jon's did.  It also appeared that they weren't maintaining the grounds as we'll as Ron Jon's did.


----------



## Cxt333

I have the chance to buy a floating week to Ron jons and I was wondering if that would be good or not considering holiday inn owes it now.
Questions like day use and bonus time comes to the table that I don't get answers to.  Any one have Insight on this stuff of a resale 
Pros or cons to the purchase


----------



## silentg

Is it from an owner? You may have to be sure that the owner has a deed for HIVC not Ron Jon, since it is now a Holiday Inn Vacation Club . Not sure if original owners can just own the week without joining the club?


----------



## Rehdaun

Even with a HIVC deed I'm not so sure that you can still get into HIVC points.  I thought the only destinations that offer club acceptance via resale were Smoky Mountain, South Beach and Lake Geneva.  The rest require you to purchase a developer unit and then pay a conversion fee.

As far as day use goes, I believe that they stopped that once HIVC took over.  Not sure about bonus time but I'm guessing that's out the window as well.


----------



## hunkyleebo

silentg said:


> Not sure if original owners can just own the week without joining the club?



I'm an original owner and politely declined to convert to points because I planned on using that property.  Now I'm finding it harder to get reservations for high demand weeks.


----------



## theo

hunkyleebo said:


> I'm an original owner and politely declined to convert to points because I planned on using that property.  Now I'm finding it harder to get reservations for high demand weeks.



It would seem then that what you have is a "floating" week ownership, no? If your ownership was instead a deeded fixed week (assuming there ever were fixed week ownerships there to begin with), the change to HIVC would have been irrelevant and meaningless in regard to your access, with no reservation gymnastics ever involved or required, regardless of your declining to "convert".


----------



## FLDVCFamily

JPD said:


> My family and I love Orange Lakes Resort. It's a really big beautiful resort, never had an issue with bugs. The only thing I hate about the resort is the 4 in 1 rule.



Is Ron Jons now a 1-in-4 since it was bought by Holiday Inn? I live about half an hour from there and I was thinking about trading in via RCI. I'd be bummed if it were a 1-in-4 though as I'd hate to really enjoy the place and then not be able to take my kids back for 4 years.

Also, it is going downhill? Some posts make me think so...


----------



## silentg

The resort is very nice. We went there last year after HIVC took over. Very nice place. we own at Orange Lake, so not sure about 1 in 4 rule. You could call the resort and ask or ask RCI before you exchange.


----------



## moonstone

FLDVCFamily said:


> Is Ron Jons now a 1-in-4 since it was bought by Holiday Inn? I live about half an hour from there and I was thinking about trading in via RCI. I'd be bummed if it were a 1-in-4 though as I'd hate to really enjoy the place and then not be able to take my kids back for 4 years.
> 
> Also, it is going downhill? Some posts make me think so...




The 1 in 4 rule only applies to exchanges in. If you can manage to find a unit in RCI's Last Calls or Extra Vacations (low season?) you can go there without being affected by the rule.  We have done that with a few resorts, returning for 2 or 3 (or more) years in a row.

~Diane


----------



## hunkyleebo

theo said:


> It would seem then that what you have is a "floating" week ownership, no? .



You are correct we own 1-52 oceanfront.


----------



## FLDVCFamily

moonstone said:


> The 1 in 4 rule only applies to exchanges in. If you can manage to find a unit in RCI's Last Calls or Extra Vacations (low season?) you can go there without being affected by the rule.  We have done that with a few resorts, returning for 2 or 3 (or more) years in a row.
> 
> ~Diane



Unfortunately we are stuck with the school schedule for the forseeable future, so no low season trades for us. Also, we live locally to this resort which probably makes it that much harder for us to even trade in as our school schedule is the same as that of like 50% of the owners if I'm reading this correctly.

Well, if I can get a spring break trade and I have enough points in RCI I'm going to take it. We might not get to go back for 4 years, but at least it sounds like we'd have a fun week


----------



## jaywillbee

We went to an owner update at HICV Cape Canaveral Beach Resort recently and were told that two signature resort buildings will soon be built in-between the pool and the beach buildings.   Signature members staying in those rooms will have their own pool.  Additionally, I was told that HICV was *considering* converting the 4th and 5th oceanfront units into Signature resort rooms.  We asked what would happen to existing oceanfront owners and were told that we would be somehow compensated if they decided to do that (perhaps by being given Signature status?).  I wish I had asked what would happen to 3rd floor oceanfront owners.


----------



## Cxt333

*Buying a Ron Jon timeshare now*

I see more floating weeks for sale into Ron Jon is this happening because holiday inn, are dumping on the old owners?  
Anyone here buy one lately? 
Was wondering if old owners are having hard time getting a week? 
Thanks


----------

